# Yeti load out alternative



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

Pelican? iM2450 Storm Case | Pelican Official Store


----------



## Bonesonthebrain (Jan 2, 2020)

Copahee Hound said:


> Pelican? iM2450 Storm Case | Pelican Official Store


RTIC is pretty much the same as Pelican, but much more cost effective.






RTIC Waterproof Hard Cases - Perfect protection for your gear.


Shop our Hard Cases. Available in multiple sizes. Protect your valuables from the environment and impact. Made in the USA.




rticoutdoors.com


----------



## Skram (Feb 8, 2019)

This is the closest thing I’ve seen. I don’t think it’s quite as big but it’s close and a similar style. Magellan Outdoors 30 qt Insulated Bait/Dry Box | Academy


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Drybox Coolers


Sometimes, you need to keep things dry, cold, hot, or all three. ENGEL lightweight, airtight insulated cooler boxes are perfect companions on any adventure. If some ice does melt, and they tip over in your car - no problem. There will be no mess to clean up like normal coolers. The airtight...




engelcoolers.com


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

Is the load out stout enough to stand on without warping?


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

Not a hard case like the Yeti and if I was looking for a hard case I would have no problem paying for the Yeti as I know I won't need to buy another.

However, the Husky Pro Mobile Office has worked great for my tackle box for about 2 years now. Take a box cutter and cut out every other cordura divider and it's perfect for separating Plano Edge 3700 Thin boxes (and you can read the labels without taking them out).

Pliers pocket on the outside and net pocket for pro-cure on the outside too. Good zippers, and a recessed top so nothing slides off.

It's better in every way than my $230 Orvis boat bag and cost $40. I'm going to pick up another for my offshore stuff.

Husky Pro Mobile Office: Husky 16 in. Pro Mobile Office Organizer-67134-02 - The Home Depot


----------



## Dozerboy (Jul 14, 2021)

You can find deals on Pelican and RTIC…no need to pay the yeti price…spend that money on lures and tackle

Take care
Johnny


----------



## Brandon Alexander (Jun 6, 2017)

If it doesn't have to be a box, Umpqua makes a nice boat bag that I store tackle and my camera in. Slides right in to one of my hatches and has easy access. I just zip it up when needed. I believe fishpond makes a boat bag also.


----------



## Ferrulewax (Mar 19, 2018)

The pelicans and Rtics are nice dry boxes, but that’s about where the similarities end with the loadout. You could probably build one out to be pretty close to the loadout with velcro pockets and added dividers, but you might as well just get the loadout.


----------



## Ferrulewax (Mar 19, 2018)

Skram said:


> This is the closest thing I’ve seen. I don’t think it’s quite as big but it’s close and a similar style. Magellan Outdoors 30 qt Insulated Bait/Dry Box | Academy


I own this box as well as a gobox. This box stays in the back of my towee next to my fuel tank. It’s a decent option, but really does not offer near the organization that the gobox offers. Mine is also pretty small inside. Not sure what size the one I have is.


----------



## ZaneD (Feb 28, 2017)

Buy once cry once, if the loadout meets your size requirements I would just buy that and get it over with. The alternatives are different sizes, not as much organization, etc. I had a similar experience with soft coolers. I bought the RTIC because everyone says its "just as good as the yeti" after a year or so the RTIC fell apart, so I trashed it and I bought the Yeti as a replacement.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Larger than GoBox but only $15 at Home Depot. I put weather seal to waterproof it. 
Plano Sportsman's Trunk | Premium Storage for Hunting and Outdoor Gear | 56 Quart Capacity, Black, 1 Pack Amazon.com : Plano Sportsman's Trunk | Premium Storage for Hunting and Outdoor Gear | 56 Quart Capacity , Black : Lidded Home Storage Bins : Sports & Outdoors


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

NealXB2003 said:


> Is the load out stout enough to stand on without warping?


Not really. I mean I can stand on mine on the edges but not anything like standing on one of the coolers. I wouldn't stand in the middle for sure.


----------



## Ferrulewax (Mar 19, 2018)

jay.bush1434 said:


> Not really. I mean I can stand on mine on the edges but not anything like standing on one of the coolers. I wouldn't stand in the middle for sure.


I sit on mine frequently but wouldn’t recommend standing on it.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

jay.bush1434 said:


> Not really. I mean I can stand on mine on the edges but not anything like standing on one of the coolers. I wouldn't stand in the middle for sure.


Jay, how do you use yours (what's inside?)? Where do you keep in on your skiff? Any downsides at all?


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

DBStoots said:


> Jay, how do you use yours (what's inside?)? Where do you keep in on your skiff? Any downsides at all?


I actually use mine as a dry storage box for misc boat and trailer spares. For example, I have an extra trailer hub, an extra wheel bearing cap (those pretty machined ones from Ramlin) WD40, grease and gun, nitrile gloves, hand wipes, zip ties, trash bags, extra keys to the boat, boat hatches, and trailer lock, misc tools including a mallet, velcro strips, electrical tape, extra VMarine push pole pad, hand clamp and red flag for push pole when trailering and some other mission specific stuff as needed. Oh, I usually have a back up roll of Old Man paper too. I can put it in the front hatch of my EVOx as I have the bucket cut out but I usually leave it in the truck. The thing is so versatile, I will probably start using it more and more for other stuff. I will buying another one despite my shock at the price. It has also doubled as a repository for my never ending stash of fly fishing stickers to give my stripping bucket a break...


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

I wouldn’t stand or sit on it, but it is handy.


----------



## 7665 (Jun 9, 2014)

Look on fb marketplace for pelican cases. Near me (clearwater) there are a few places that sell used ones and they are pretty cheap. Sure they have some scratches but it’s gonna get more scratches on it anyway. Put some stickers on it. I have a few of these used pelican cases


----------

